# Where can i get Morbark O.E.M Decals???



## 1CallLandscape (Feb 22, 2010)

i need the full set of decals for a 89' Eager Beever / Morbark 12" im sandblasting and repainting the old girl and im having a hard time finding a complete set. who sells them? plus i need them for insurance reasons too, thanks!


----------



## Wood E. Beever (Feb 22, 2010)

*Morbark Decals*

You can call the Morbark Parts Department at 800-255-8839. They can supply you with a set of decals for your Eeger Beever. If you can have your serial number available that will help insure you get the right set. The serial number is stamped on the tongue of the unit up near the hitch plate.


----------



## 1CallLandscape (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks, i was thinking about the dealer too. i will call them in a little bit, do you have an idea how expensive they would be ( ballpark )


----------



## Wood E. Beever (Feb 22, 2010)

You can call New England Equipment also at 413-284-9933. They can get them for you as well. Should be around $40-$50.


----------

